# Going to see a horse, trying to be cool



## Trinket12 (11 April 2019)

So my coach just message me about this young man, we're off over the border on Sunday to go see him. I am trying very hard to be cool calm and collected......

Compass is a 2014 thoroughbred gelding standing 16.1 hands. He is an attractive type, everyone thinks heâ€™s a warmblood. He is balanced and easy to ride. He is a kick type and light in the bridle. Compass has lead changes and is not spooky. He is a joy to ride and definitely a horse I would keep as my forever guy. He has a great sense of humor and is easy to love. He currently rides in a snaffle. Compass attended his first hunter show this past weekend and exceeded my expectations. He is going to be the perfect amateur/kid horse. He has been trail ridden and gone through water with no issue. Currently schooling 2â€™3â€/2â€™6â€ courses


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 April 2019)

Good luck with the viewing.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (11 April 2019)

How gorgeous is he?! Just my type. Good luck with staying cool, I wouldn't be, in fact i'm excited for you!


----------



## Trinket12 (11 April 2019)

I am soooo excited!! Trying not to be as I know when in-person and with vetting etc. it might not pan out ( I have read enough stories on here about horse buying!) but I looked at some of the video the owner has as well and he looks great. 

I have had to promise my coach I won't shout 'wheee' as I go around trying him out.......


----------



## Bellaboo18 (11 April 2019)

Trinket12 said:



			I am soooo excited!! Trying not to be as I know when in-person and with vetting etc. it might not pan out ( I have read enough stories on here about horse buying!) but I looked at some of the video the owner has as well and he looks great.

I have had to promise my coach I won't shout 'wheee' as I go around trying him out....... 

Click to expand...

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Trinket12 (15 April 2019)

So back to the drawing board :-( the owner had accepted an offer before we were able to go see him. I saw an Appaloosa mare on Saturday who was also a no for lots of reasons. Horse shopping is not as much fun as I thought it would be...... Oh well


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 April 2019)

That's a shame.  Hopefully the right one will come along soon.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (15 April 2019)

Oh no  it can become stressful. I hope the right one turns up soon.


----------



## ester (15 April 2019)

He (well his before and after pics) turned up on one of the horse confo groups today.


----------



## Trinket12 (23 April 2019)

Seeing two horses tomorrow, both are more 'local' (though still an hour and half drive away!), one is a Quarter Horse mare and the other a Warmblood/Canadian cross mare. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 April 2019)

I hope that one of them turns out to be just what you want. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (23 April 2019)

ðŸ¤žKeep us updated xx


----------



## Trinket12 (25 April 2019)

The warmblood/Canadian wasn't a match, lovely horse but needs a slightly more experienced rider than me. The QH mare appointment was cancelled as she had done something to herself in her field, so waiting to hear back on when we can go again. There's a 3rd possible as well, don't know anything about that one, waiting to hear from my trainer. 

I feel like getting some traction on viewings though! & even though the Warmblood wasn't a match, I was able to see how far my riding has come as a year ago I don't think I would have been able to ride her at all!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 April 2019)

I wonder what horse 3 is like? Exciting mystery horse!  Hopefully horse 2 has only done something minor and you can view soon.


----------



## Trinket12 (26 April 2019)

Number 3 is a Chestnut with Chrome, not sure on height but 16hh is my max. I have some video, going on Saturday. The name does make me laugh!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 April 2019)

Oh I so hope that the stable name is 'Corrie'.  

Fingers crossed for Saturday.


----------



## Trinket12 (29 April 2019)

Well Corrie has been cancelled ;-) My coach did some more digging and looks like there are some health issues that could add up financially


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 April 2019)

Best to find out now... it's still frustrating though. Don't give up, there's a horse out there for you.


----------

